# my cat's butt stinks



## phaz (Jul 14, 2003)

hi, my cat is about 3 months old, and his rear end reaks... I dont know what the problem is, he doesn't have diarhea or anything, i read somewhere that he will outgrow it. I sure hope so, I mean I love my cat, but jeez, why cant he clean his own ass.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

First of all, how would you like to have to lick your butt clean everday? LOL....try cleaning the area with a warm, damp washcloth. Maybe he has gas?


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

maybe it's the food?


----------



## Starduster (Jul 13, 2003)

*Hey, that baby wipe thing sounds like a great idea. I never thought of that but it sounds like a good thing to me.

Poor kitty with the stinky butt, now I would think it could be the food too. Is kitty on just kitty food. I always thought table scraps were not that great for them and caused those kinds of problems.

Hope the dilemna passes sooon.


Star*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would definitely change your brand of cat food. Don't do it suddenly, however, because that also causes a digestive upset. I assume your cat has diarhhea? Don't give your cat milk or a constant wet food diet. The baby wipes are a good idea.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

The food plays a big role in stinky poop. Make sure there's no blood in the poop. Blood in poo smells REALLY BAD! I'm sure you guys know that cat poop smells pretty bad but when it is intolerable even if you scoop the box everyday then somethings could be going on with your kitty. The reason poop stinks is the bacteria in the bowels. CAts and us too have a normal amount of bacteria (E.coli) in our intestines. Sometimes things can disrupt our normal flora and cause that bacteria to grow more than usual or not grow enough. The smell from poop is actually the dead bacteria. EWE I know! SOOOooOOo when the poop is REALLY BAD it should alarm you that somethings not right. It could be the cat ate some scraps or more severe as the cat may have a infection or a tummy bug.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

Another thing to consider:

If you try changing the diet and it doesn't help, you really should consider taking him to a vet. It could be an intestinal infection (like Bengalsownme said) or infected anal glands.

-Chelle


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

*For a stinky butt*

When my cat was a kitten, she seemed to be unable to keep her butt clean as well, and stunk! Even though cats hate it, I gave her a bath (carefully cut her nails first). Your aren't supposed to bathe them often, but it may help to get rid of initial smell.


----------

